# Manual Trans Fluid Swap



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone swap the trans and clutch fluids to something other than factory? Mine does not have the smoothest shifts so I wanted to try something else. I live in Michigan so I need this fluid to be ok to use in all temps. 

Links please!
Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Clutch fluid is brake fluid. 

A lot of people switch the the Amsoil Synchromesh or 75w90 fluid and that helps smoothness. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

Do you have a link for this?

Are there 2 reservoirs I need to fill up? Or just swapping the brake fluid with this also will do the clutch?


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

For safety if for no other reason, the clutch system is completely separate from the brake system.

Saw in a different post where a car had a bad clutch master, that the clutch cylinder is inside the cabin & have to disassemble a bunch of the dash & other driver controls to get to it. A job for an expert. Would you have to do this to check the level / add fluid / change fluid?

Also, fwiw, people have recommended Amsoil Synchromesh GL4 (and not the 75w90 GL4) for best cold-start performance. The 75 90 shifts too hard with a cold trans.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17Hatch6MT said:


> For safety if for no other reason, the clutch system is completely separate from the brake system.
> 
> Saw in a different post where a car had a bad clutch master, that the clutch cylinder is inside the cabin & have to disassemble a bunch of the dash & other driver controls to get to it. A job for an expert. Would you have to do this to check the level / add fluid / change fluid?
> 
> Also, fwiw, people have recommended Amsoil Synchromesh GL4 (and not the 75w90 GL4) for best cold-start performance. The 75 90 shifts too hard with a cold trans.


The hydraulic part shares the reservoir with brake fluid. At least in the Gen 1, there was a little divider between chambers in the fluid reservoir.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Talk on the forum is the brake and clutch are the same master reservoir.


----------



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone have a link to this trans fluid or what they recommend? Also, how many QTs is it to fill up? Mine is a Manual Diesel RS 2018


----------



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

artey34 said:


> Anyone have a link to this trans fluid or what they recommend? Also, how many QTs is it to fill up? Mine is a Manual Diesel RS 2018


2.5 qts.

Amsoil Synchromesh if you live somewhere with winter temperatures that hit negatives; Amsoil 75w-90 if you don't.


----------



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

This guy?









Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30


Shop Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30 at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com




Or this guy?



Amazon.com


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I can absolutely confirm on Gen 2, the brake and clutch system share a common reservoir. This is pretty much the standard on newer cars.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

After I swapped the engine and replaced the clutch plate and slave cylinder I put just the normal brake fluid, no issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

artey34 said:


> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they are the same. I've had it in the clear bottle before, but I'd reckon they just updated their bottle.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

I drained & filled my 6MT at around the 2,500 mark if anything to make sure I replaced the 2qt factory fill with 2.5 qts. I used Redline MT-85. No improvement or degradation in shift quality - it's still pretty notchy.


----------

